# Action shots, group shots, single shots, go! *Heavy*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't posted pictures here in awhile, so thought I'd share these 

Today was just an all around picture day, so here you go!

First, a new group shot, since I haven't done one since June!










Some singles of everyone.. Wilson first:



















And Piper:




























And Sako, who will be 2 next weekend!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Action shots!










These next two make me LOL


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

The end!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I always love your pictures! They're so crisp and professional looking. I love them! It also helps to have three gorgeous dogs added in too.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I always love your pictures! They're so crisp and professional looking. I love them! It also helps to have three gorgeous dogs added in too.


Thanks! I try to improve every time I go out and shoot


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your dogs!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I love your dogs!!! Gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

who says dogs dont smile?
beauties.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

bett said:


> who says dogs dont smile?
> beauties.


I know right? Mine definitely do! Thanks


----------



## mom2labs (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful dogs & photography!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

mom2labs said:


> Beautiful dogs & photography!!





Janet At Nutro said:


> Awesome pictures!


Thank you both


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

LOVe the action shots. You have a great looking crew.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. Absoloutely fantastic. Loved looking at them.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> LOVe the action shots. You have a great looking crew.


Thanks!



Tracy said:


> Wow. Absoloutely fantastic. Loved looking at them.


Thanks, glad you liked them


----------

